# Bolivar overnighter Sat/Sun



## BrackIV (Feb 19, 2016)

3 of my crew members bailed on me at 7am this morning. Hoping to leave before lunch. Running 100+ out of bolivar in search of grouper and swordfish. Boat expenses are $1000, splitting it 4 ways, $250 per person. Feel free to txt or call me if you're interested. 4098930289


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

